# Calculate CO2 Level?



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

My LFS is currently out of CO2 test kits until next week.. 
Is there anyway I can tell roughly from any of my other water parameters how much CO2 I have??


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

From the Krib:


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

A picture is worth a thousand words! I was going to post a link to that chart, but I guess putting in the chart itself is even better.

My favorite graph related to fishkeeping is this one:


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice!! Thanks much!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey DavidDoyle maybe we could post that somewhere as well as the nitrogen cycle one???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

In the meantime I'm stickying the heck out of this one. If anyone else has any nifty charts to add, go for it!


----------

